# Help Me Please!!!! My Flower horn is dieing!!!!



## wong (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm new to this site.

I woke up this morining to go to work and saw Ali (12" Flowerhorn) upside down behid some decorations. He is hardly breathing and is very pale. He can still swim but only with his pectral fins. I did my large water change last night and the only thing that i could think could have done this is that the cold water comes out of the tap at 87 degrees and the tank was at 79 degrees. But all my other fish are ok. And nothing has been added since Feb. 3rd.

I just tested the water Ammonia 0 trItes 0 and trates 5 temp is 80.

I have a spare 20 gallon that i can use as a hospital tank but i would have to fill it with the 87 degree tap water.

Tank is 200gal with 50gal sump and Emp 400 and XP4 as filtration, tank mates are 13" Oscar 7" jag 4" female convict and 5 SD's


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

honestly man, it is probably just old age, how old is your flowerhorn? i know my female did this same thing when she was egg bound, but at 12" yours should have laid eggs a long time ago if it is female.


----------



## wong (Jul 14, 2008)

He is only 1 year and 8 months old. He is swimming like he has a problem with his swim bladder.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sad, wish I could help...


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you sure you added dechlorinator? It's the only thing I can think of since this occurred so shortly after a water change. . . otherwise, sorry and good luck


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Is he really short bodied? Makes me think of some goldfish varieties that have swim bladder problems. Not real familiar with swim bladder issues but you could certainly google it and see what you can do for that....

Good luck!


----------



## wong (Jul 14, 2008)

well i just got back from work and my flower horn is still acting the same he is on his side slightly upside down hiding behind some some decorations. I did add dechlorinator I always use 1.5 doses of prime on all my fish tanks. I have set up a 20 gallon hospital tank with filter media from my other tanks and have triple dosed it with prime. I am also going to slowly add 4 tbs of salt, hopefully that will help him some.


----------



## Hubby+Me=3kids&amp;fish (Jul 15, 2008)

Just wondering how your flowerhorn went.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

definitely not old age then, what temp is your water, if it is to cold then it will slow his metabolism to much and cause him to be slow moving, swim bladder can also be an issue, *** heard of people using salt to treat it and actually having success with it as well, i dunno what the salt does for it, but it does something.

imitate what he would do in the wild, raise the temp, lower the water level (not to much), but include salt in there to, best of luck if he is still around to help 

also, another common disease with flowerhorns is hexamita, does he have white feces?


----------

